# ----Need Help Getting Past The Final Stages Of DP----



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I just found this site today and immediately made an account to start posting. First of all, my story is one of pure teenage stupidity. About 3 or 4 months ago I tried weed, and as most people with anxiety freaked out. I felt fine, but I should have taken that as a warning. But me being my stupid self I let my brother talk me into trying again, and I felt absolutely fine this time. But the next day when I woke up, I still felt high. And the next day. And the next day. And the next, and the next. Until I was so scared that I told my mom. She made an appointment with the doctor when see had given up on trying to tell me "It's just anxiety honey, it will go away as soon as your stop thinking about it." But as you all know, it's very very difficult to just, "not think about it." So I went and he said it was anxiety and I got on with my life, and the symptoms decreased to basically full recovery after about a month. But guess what? I'm stupid. Smoked again, and woke up the next day still feeling high. Now I can't seem to get rid of the final "stage" of DP, it's like I'm fine, the world looks normal, I feel mostly like myself, I interact perfectly normal with people, but it's almost like it could still just be a dream. Like I'm not "here," just watching still. I don't know. But sorry for such a long post, the main point is; Can anybody who has fully recovered give me advice on how to COMPLETELY get rid of this? I don't just want to settle and live life like this. I need to get past this last little bit and feel normal again. THANKS!


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

get anxiety meds


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Well number one: definitely don't smoke anymore weed. Number 2: time. Just try to let it go and continue on with life as normal as possible until dp just becomes a distant memory. It does happen


----------

